# imagen de proteus a autocad.



## juan82 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola buenos días,

quisiera saber si es posible pegar una imagen de proteus (ISIS) en autocad, ya que ahí tengo el cajetin.

y como lo haría, muchas gracias por todo. ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2015)

Seguramente, lo exportas a dxf o similar y listo. En su defecto exporta los dos a PDF y los juntas


----------

